# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Mapvember Sketches

## Larb

I'm going to try and do this, even if my daily thing is something quick like it is today. And will be over the weekend... because there will be a lot of wine this weekend. =P

So here is my sketch for today - a cyberpunky setting (I guess) hideout in a container.

----------


## Larb

A friend of mine likes dill pickles. So that is what inspired my map today.

----------


## J.Edward

Nice feel to that one.
The light through the window is quite nice.  :Smile:

----------


## LunaticDesign

This is awesome!

----------


## Larb

I don't wanna do today but I had to draw something just to keep my momentum going.

----------


## delgondahntelius

Banana-Vault@!!!

----------


## ThomasR

Why are you so good, even when you're hung over ?

----------


## Larb

Thanks Thomas. And now for a less low effort isometric map - Day 4: Tomb.

----------


## Chashio

These are great, Larb  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Yup, great work! Just so effective and evocative!

----------


## Larb

And here is day 6: hive. I wasn't home to do day five so I'll need to catch up with that one at some point.

----------


## LunaticDesign

Very cool stuff I like the aesthetic and the level of detail

----------


## ThomasR

Really creepy in the inside and inviting (in a plundering perspective) on the outside. Perfect for a good scare !

----------


## Larb

Day 7: Waterfall. The colour could be much better but I'm not spending days on it. =P

----------


## LunaticDesign

Very nice! I really like your style.

----------


## Larb

Day 8: Warehouse. But I already did a warehouse for the office one. So this is a sci-fi warehouse instead. It took less time than waterfall.

----------


## Tonquani

Awesome work Larb.  I'm loving all the clean lines - even when the subject is messy.  :Smile:

----------


## Larb

Day 9: Abandoned (shuttle hauling pomelos).

----------


## delgondahntelius

Larb... I'm so jealous of you!! You make these little map sketches look easy!! Well, I guess they are for you, huh? How long did that one take?

Del

----------


## Larb

That one took a couple of hours. I've been getting quicker at them since starting mapvember which is nice.

----------


## delgondahntelius

> That one took a couple of hours. I've been getting quicker at them since starting mapvember which is nice.


Oh, well that's not too bad then. If you had said something like 25 minutes I was going punch you face.  :Very Happy:  j/k. lol.
Still probably would have taken me about double that though. 

Del

----------


## Larb

Day 10: Factory. Not all that happy with how this one turned out.

----------


## Larb

Short on time today so here is Day 11.

----------


## delgondahntelius

Wow... you just make it all look so easy brother! I bet you could make one helluva battle map, huh? Like deep in the bowels of some evil necromancer's crypt-tower or the top of an air ship platform where the sky-pirates ship, Ghaunt Deth, is docked, or or even the blood soaked  fighting pits of Adhara'Dhum.  :Very Happy: 

Del

----------


## Ilanthar

Keep them going  :Smile: ! I love those maps.

----------


## Larb

Day 12: Underwater. Mostly. With oranges.

----------


## J.Edward

Ah, I was wrong. Neither potatoes or mushrooms.
I suppose oranges are more appropriate for a sea voyage. ;P
Looks great, Larb.  :Smile:  as always.  :Wink:

----------


## Larb

Day 13: Watermelons. Err, I mean Inn.

----------


## delgondahntelius

Do you start out with a line that is indented like the outside wall of the bricks and then draw the individual bricks or do you draw the bricks first and go over the outside with a thicker line?

Del

----------


## Gamerprinter

If I had the time - Legendary Games has 12 map commission for me, I have to wrap up a 3 map commission this weekend, and Wayfinder magazine is expecting a couple maps and illustrations from me... That said, I'd like try my hand at Mapvember, and looking at the 30 map prompts, I'm even thinking of making a Derelict starship, with all 30 prompts included in the map...

----------


## Larb

Del: I start with an outer line and then go back and draw in the blocks.

Gamerpinter: This is the first time I'm trying to do all of the prompts in a month. I'm actually surprised at myself that I've managed to keep going so far. But I'm glad I have because it has been very encouraginng even if I'm not happy with all of them. And I'm looking forward to the derelict prompt too. =)

----------


## delgondahntelius

Oh my gosh... what could you not be happy with?? Those are fantastic little sketches with great detail. I know how being your own worst critic can be, but trust me on this, you are doing great! You got mad skills brother!!

Del

----------


## Bioluminescence

I especially love the underwater (oranges) one - that one just reeks of story ideas and exciting exploration.
Fantastic work on doing all of these for mapvember!  I admire your dedication so very much.

----------


## Larb

Day 15: Elevator.

If you're wondering where Day 14 is, - it's mostly done and it actually turned into a regional map that I want some of the later prompts this month to be linked to. So I'll post that at the end of the month once I have done and marked the locations on it.

----------


## Azélor

These are all well made maps. You're working pretty fast as well.

----------


## delgondahntelius

Love the Eggplants!! Now, all you need are some Radishes!! and don't forget the Dragonfruit!!!

----------


## Larb

Dragonfruit are on the list actually. =)

----------


## Larb

Day 16: Shrine to Mara.

Tomorrow's will probably be pretty basic because I'm most definitely going to have a hangover.

----------


## delgondahntelius

I like how you basically put 5 foot squares on the maps. Do you make battle maps like that for your games or other people's games?

Del

----------


## Larb

I just like using the grid convention. I don't make battle maps for anyone really. I have made a few for friends I suppose.

----------


## rdanhenry

> Day 13: Watermelons. Err, I mean Inn.


Watermelons? Or dragon eggs foolishly misidentified?

Also, does that table have eyes? I think it's looking at me!_ And it has a knife!_

----------


## Larb

Just something quick for Day 18.

----------


## LunaticDesign

I really dig how clean your line work is!

----------


## delgondahntelius

> I really dig how clean your line work is!


I know right? That's why I wanted to know what program she used to do that, but Clip Studio has the same type of lines and I didn't want to spend another 50 bucks on another piece of art software. Now all we have to do is get up to her caliber of art  :Very Happy:  which is going to be a while!!

Del

----------


## ThomasR

Ashlynn, You're really kicking it for this Mapvember !

----------


## Larb

I'm a bit behind but I will do them all even if I run into december by a few days.

Here is Day 19 and 20. (Laboratory and Outpost)

----------


## Larb

Here is Day 17 which I missed - Tower.

----------


## Larb

Day 22: Keep. Perched on a hilltop. With cucumbers. I will add colour to this one just not right now. Maybe after mapvember.

----------


## Larb

Day 25: Cabin.

----------


## Larb

Mapvember Day 27 and Day 23.

----------


## Wingshaw

Can't believe I haven't posted on your mapvember thread yet! I know the month isn't over yet, but it's been a lot of fun to watch your fruit&veg inkings  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

----------


## Larb

Sometimes it is hard to get fruit into them in some way or another. Like for Bridge... not sure how I'll be doing that yet but I have an idea.

This was from Day 14: Crater. Decided not to do anything further with this afterall. But it was good mountain practice.

----------


## Larb

This is another one I may add colour to after mapvember (given it is mostly snow, it wouldn't take that long really).

Anyway, Day 28 - Bridge. Also, spot the eggplant.

----------


## Larb

More catchup. Day 24: Reactor. No druit on this one, sadly.

----------


## Larb

Day 30: Volcano.

This is the Sun Temple - a place from an old L5R game I ran and which was only on paper until now. It is built into the side of a volcano and as I couldn't think of anything else to draw, I went with this.

----------


## MistyBeee

Aww... I felt guilty to be away for so long, but now it's such a pleasure to discover threads like those I think it was maybe a good idea ! 
You have so many wonderful new pieces here, Larb ! Congrats for your Mapvember !  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

You kicked it Ashlynn ! Kudos for seeing it through and kudos squared for the quality (and humor) of all the maps ! You are a constant inspiration, thanks for that  :Smile:

----------


## Larb

Thanks, everyone.

Here is Day 21: Hospital. One of the ones I missed.

----------


## Larb

Day 5: Mine - more catch up. Oh and they are apricots. But it's kinda hard to tell. I mean most fruits are just a ball of some kind.

----------


## arsheesh

Oh man this is one of the more impressive mapvember/inktober threads I've seen!  I really like your isometric work.  Really great stuff all around Larb.  

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------

